# WinOLS... What is it and what can I do with it?



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

Self explanatory... Discuss


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: WinOLS... What is it and what can I do with it? (AudiA4_18T)*

WinOLS will allow you to view the hexadecimal data on the ecu such as timing and fuel maps. I haven't had a chance to play with this as of yet as I believe you need to load either a .bin file or checksum file for your specific ECU.
 WinOLS Demo Download
 User Manual


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: WinOLS... What is it and what can I do with it? (tekstepvr6)*

you have to be a fairly experienced tuner to understand winols. Winols is one of the best chip tuning programs available.
but its not user friendly. the demo version will only allow you to view the bin file and it will detect maps. but without the checksum correction you pretty much cant tell what maps are what.
if you have the money for the full version and appropriate checksum's then you can get to work.
the software will pick up maps for you and organize the data into dec format, but you sill have to find the maps and name them.
so unless you have experience your pretty much SOL even if you do have the full version with the checksum's.
i believe the software with checksums cost somewhere in the area of 3000euro.
goodluck finding a cracked version as there are non. and people using this software are not willing to share any info.
good luck.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: WinOLS... What is it and what can I do with it? (AudiA4_18T)*

Folks that use this share info with other users.
Consider this like CAD software: It will help you, but cannot tell you how its done.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: WinOLS... What is it and what can I do with it? (Jefnes3)*

I've made the demo crash a ton, it's fun.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: WinOLS... What is it and what can I do with it? (need_a_VR6)*

The checksum stuff keeps crashing it apparently. Finds maps well.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: WinOLS... What is it and what can I do with it? (need_a_VR6)*

you need winols+ damos file to have any fun








and good luck finding that


----------

